

Crowdfunding Open Source, one issue at a time - tonylampada
http://www.freedomsponsors.org/

======
tonylampada
After two months of development, I think FreedomSponsors is ready for its very
own link here on HN :-)

------
lorenzfx
I always thought there should be a crowdfunding platform for oss feature
requests. Only paypal is a downside, but I hope they will start to accept
other payment options in the future

~~~
tonylampada
Hi, I'm Tony, creator of FreedomSponsors. Yes it's in our plans to support
other forms in the future. Like Bitcoin, Stripe, and who knows, maybe even
[Gittip](<https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/214>) :-)

------
roma1n
Looks similar to the now-deceased Elveos <https://elveos.org/fr/index>

Hope you get luckier !

~~~
tonylampada
Thanks! ME TOO! :-)

------
potomak
Gun.io has a similar feature: <http://gun.io/open/>

------
pytrin
This seems like a great idea, there's just one thing I don't understand - the
project owners are not onboard (as far as I can tell), so whoever decides to
fulfill a bounty is not necessarily connected to the projects and might not
have commit privileges. How does that work?

~~~
roma1n
With distributed SCMs, 'commit privilege' is a thing of the past. The ability
to push to the 'blessed' repository might be a competitive advantage though :)

~~~
pytrin
I'm not sure what you mean - you would like the patches to be a part of the
project trunk, otherwise you'd need to keep applying patches after every
update.

------
tectonic
Looks like a cool project!

